

Google releases Gmail’s priority inbox secrets - illdave
http://econsultancy.com/uk/blog/7144-google-release-gmails-priority-inbox-secrets-its-engagement-jim-but-not-as-we-know-it

======
illdave
Also, you can download the priority inbox PDF here:
[http://static.googleusercontent.com/external_content/untrust...](http://static.googleusercontent.com/external_content/untrusted_dlcp/research.google.com/en/us/pubs/archive/36955.pdf)

